# Officer Down: Officer Doug Byrne - [Aurora, Colorado]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

03/26/2007
*Colo. officer dies in car crash*

*Officer Down: Officer Doug Byrne* - [Aurora, Colorado]

ODMP
*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 37
*
Additional Info:* Officer Byrne was a Gulf War veteran and had served with the Aurora Police Department for 3 years.
*Incident Details: *Officer Byrne was killed in an automobile accident while responding to a medical emergency call. A vehicle stopped directly in front of his patrol car, causing him to take evasive action. Officer Byrne suffered massive injuries when he was ejected from the patrol car as it rolled over.[/B]

*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident *Date of Incident:* March 26, 2007

*Aurora police officer dies*
By Mike McPhee
Denver Post Staff Writer

An Aurora police officer died early this morning after crashing his cruiser on an emergency call late Sunday night. He is the second Aurora officer to die within one year. 
Officer Doug Byrne, 37, was pronounced dead at 2:10 a.m. in Swedish Medical Center, police said. 
Byrne was responding with emergency lights to a man dying of a seizure when a car stopped directly in front of him at Sixth Avenue and Norfolk Street around 8 p.m., Sunday. 
Byrne's cruiser spun around 180 degrees, then rolled, police said. Byrne was ejected and suffered massive head and chest injuries. It wasn't clear if he had been wearing a seat belt, police said. Byrne was airlifted to Swedish. 
Aurora police chief Dan Oates said Byrne had served 3 years with Aurora, and had worked earlier at another police department, which he didn't name. Byrne also had fought in the first Gulf war. 
The accident is being investigated. Police believe the motorist that stopped in front of Byrne drove off. And the man who suffered the seizure also died, police said. 
Last September, Aurora Police Det. Mike Thomas, 52, was sitting at an intersection in his own car and wearing civilian clothes when a man walked up to the car and shot him dead. Brian Washington, 27, has been charged with first-degree murder.
*

*


----------

